

Best light bulbs for all night coding - mmaunder
http://markmaunder.com/2011/best-light-bulbs-for-all-night-coding/

======
meatsock
$4.50 for a lightbulb? phoebus would be proud.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoebus_cartel>

